# Next step up from 12" bully stick?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Since Maizie got her adult teeth in, she is chewing through her bully sticks like crazy. I'm looking for something longer lasting than the 12" bullies. Should I go longer or thicker, or ?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

When we had the rottweiler, we used to get him the braided bully sticks. They slowed him down quite a bit.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

i second the braided bully sticks. From what I've read, the braided texture allows them to get more of their teeth into the chewing action, which is good both for teething and for teeth-cleaning. 

there's also the option of just going for bones (possibly ones with a bit of meat left on them if she's a picky girl) or for antlers. antlers are obscenely expensive at the store, but my family is outdoorsy and we've been picking up shed antlers in woods for years, free of charge.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Antlers are great! You can usually find pretty cheap deals for them on eBay.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I got Willow a Himalayan Dog Chew.... she's been chewing on the same one for over a month. 

[ame]http://smile.amazon.com/Himalayan-Dog-Chew-contains-pieces/dp/B004GT6J0Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1443805063&sr=1-1&keywords=himalayan+dog+chew[/ame]


----------



## BubblePumpkin (Feb 8, 2015)

We buy Fargo the "yacky tops" which are a bully stick with a Himalayan cheese block on top. These last much longer than a 12" bully stick (which he goes through in about 40 minutes.)


----------



## RustySpoo (Sep 20, 2015)

My dogs love frozen raw beef knuckle bones. Halshan is the name of the brand I buy and you get 5-6 large bones per bag, it costs around $17.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

If you decide to try antlers, this seller on Etsy is someone I've known online for years and have purchased antlers from. She is very careful about quality and does a great job advising people on which antlers might best suit their specific dogs. Absolutely lovely person.
http://www.etsy.com/shop/WSPuppyeyes


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, all--these are great suggestions. Look what my girl chose at the pet shop yesterday:


----------

